# Therapy Dog Path and Tips



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

For a long time I have thought about training Lily to be a therapy dog. Lily was so good at the nursing home when we visited. . She went up to them and said hi in the courtyard, let people hold her, although I think she was holding her pretty tight, she seemed to do wonderfully. They were so happy to see a dog there. 
I know a lot of the other forum members do this with their dogs, and I would love some advice. Specifically how do I go about this? What specific steps, classes, and tests need to be done? It was hard to glean much consistent info from a google search. I read a few months back about the Reading to Rover program on the forum, does anyone have a website or contact there? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Meghan, it sounds like Lily would be perfect for therapy work. I urge you to pursue this, as there is such a shortage of dogs and there is such a huge demand. Maddie does the Reading program regularly, and in fact, will be in a local library on Monday letting children read to her. Each group might call their program by a different name. Some use "Read to Rover", R.E.A.D. (Reading Education Assistance Dogs), "All Ears Reading", etc. Basically, to do therapy work, your dog first needs to pass the Canine Good Citizen test. You can search for threads on this, as the Forum has lots of info on the test. After passing the test, the dog is further evaluated for therapy work, as just passing the CGC test does not mean the dog has the right temperament for therapy work. Therapy work can be stressful for the dogs, and you want to be sure your dog enjoys it. You can get certified through Delta, Therapy Dog International, some local shelters, and other organizations. Maddie is certified through Tony La Russa's ARF.

I briefly searched the internet, and found this program in Massachussetts where you live. http://www.masspetpartners.org/

To learn more about the reading program, here's a blurb in Businessweek about the program Maddie is in: http://www.businessweek.com/lifestyle/content/healthday/639697.html

And a video of how our reading program works that a local tv station filmed. You have to listen to a 15 sec. commercial first, but you can see how its set up: http://www.ktvu.com/video/22689307/index.html

Feel free to PM me with any questions you have. I hope you have Lily tested, as you will find therapy work very rewarding and there is such a huge need.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Thank you so much Jeanne! I looked online and found a prep course for the Canine Good Citizen class at the MSPCA this fall I can take with Lily. They administer the test on the last day of class.

I think she should be fine with most of the components but for some reason she still cannot understand the "down" command. She just seems confused or doesn't want to, I can't tell. Most of the other items she is pretty good at, as long as she is not too distracted. 

The reading program looks great, I may have to save that for when she is older-after doing some research on it-I don't know if she can sit still for very long. 

I Think Lily will really enjoy this as she is very social, so hopefully it will work out, thank you so much for your help and detailed response.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Have you been to the AKC website and viewed the 10 items on the CGC test? The TDI test consists of a few more items other than the CGC. We just recently took it and what I recall in addition to the CGC testing was:
1) reaction to medical equipment. In our test it was walking buy a lady using a walker and coughing her head off. Being approached by a boy on crutches.
2) Leaving a tasty treat (they threw 3 pieces of cheese right in front of us while we just walking by -- ("leave it" command).
3) Down/stay. What we were not prepared for was a down/stay and I had to approach her with her maintaining the down/stay position. I had always done a down/stay and then a release. I was so scared she wouldn't do it....but she did.

If I can think of anything addition to the CGC, I'll let you know.

I haven't sent in my paperwork yet so we have not had the opportunity to do any visits. 

Good luck.


----------



## Becky (Dec 19, 2008)

Meghan,
I evaluated dogs for Delta originally and now evaluate for Intermountain Therapy Animals. I have found that most certification tests incorporate many things from the CGC test although do not necessarily require the CGC test specifically. I can tell you that an origanization's support is invaluable so I would recommend that you find/contact a therapy dog organization in your area and find out from them what is required to certify as a therapy dog. At ITA, we do ask that the dog know sit, down, stay and come; they should be able to do a "meet and greet" with a neutral dog without coming into direct contact but the most important part of the test involves the "interactive" portion. They should be able to take some clumsy petting, high pitched voices and a good hug. They should be able to greet people in wheelchairs, with walkers, etc. And during this part, it's the "team" that gets evaluated, so if you like working with your dog and meeting people/listening to their stories, it will be an easy part of the test. It's important to know that your dog should be clean, nails trimmed and not sharp (the elderly's skin is very thin). Also, your Hav can't jump up - again because of nails and thin skin. My girl will be a therapy dog also but right now she likes jumping up on people when she greets them. In ITA, that will disqualify you if the dog jumps on people. Therapy organizations hold a fairly sizeable liability insurance policy on their teams so it's important to them that the team be neat, clean, careful and respectful of those they are visiting. For example, on many occasions, we will have 2 or more teams visit the same facility at the same time. We have a rule that the animals can meet each other but NEVER inside a facility. Once we're inside, we need to keep to ourselves -- just in case. Perception is everything.

I hope that helps with a little overview.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Meghan, here is the link to the test items for CGC testing:

http://www.akc.org/events/cgc/training_testing.cfm

Add'l items on the TDI testing:

REACTION TO MEDICAL EQUIPMENT: The dog should be tested around medical equipment (such as a wheelchair, crutches, cane, walker, or other devices which would ordinarily be found in a facility) to judge the dog's reactions to common health care equipment.

LEAVE IT: The handler with the dog on a loose leash walks past food on the ground (placed within a distance of three feet) and, upon command, the dog should ignore the food.

ACCLIMATION TO INFIRMATIES: This test demonstrates the dog's confidence when exposed to people walking with an uneven gait, shuffling, breathing heavily, coughing, wheezing or other distractions which may be encountered in a facility.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Evye's Mom said:


> Have you been to the AKC website and viewed the 10 items on the CGC test? The TDI test consists of a few more items other than the CGC. We just recently took it and what I recall in addition to the CGC testing was:
> 1) reaction to medical equipment. In our test it was walking buy a lady using a walker and coughing her head off. Being approached by a boy on crutches.
> 2) Leaving a tasty treat (they threw 3 pieces of cheese right in front of us while we just walking by -- ("leave it" command).
> 3) Down/stay. What we were not prepared for was a down/stay and I had to approach her with her maintaining the down/stay position. I had always done a down/stay and then a release. I was so scared she wouldn't do it....but she did.
> ...


Thank you so much. We are going to start working that down stay frequently. That little tidbit about approaching while in the position is good to know.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Becky said:


> Meghan,
> I evaluated dogs for Delta originally and now evaluate for Intermountain Therapy Animals. I have found that most certification tests incorporate many things from the CGC test although do not necessarily require the CGC test specifically. I can tell you that an origanization's support is invaluable so I would recommend that you find/contact a therapy dog organization in your area and find out from them what is required to certify as a therapy dog. At ITA, we do ask that the dog know sit, down, stay and come; they should be able to do a "meet and greet" with a neutral dog without coming into direct contact but the most important part of the test involves the "interactive" portion. They should be able to take some clumsy petting, high pitched voices and a good hug. They should be able to greet people in wheelchairs, with walkers, etc. And during this part, it's the "team" that gets evaluated, so if you like working with your dog and meeting people/listening to their stories, it will be an easy part of the test. It's important to know that your dog should be clean, nails trimmed and not sharp (the elderly's skin is very thin). Also, your Hav can't jump up - again because of nails and thin skin. My girl will be a therapy dog also but right now she likes jumping up on people when she greets them. In ITA, that will disqualify you if the dog jumps on people. Therapy organizations hold a fairly sizeable liability insurance policy on their teams so it's important to them that the team be neat, clean, careful and respectful of those they are visiting. For example, on many occasions, we will have 2 or more teams visit the same facility at the same time. We have a rule that the animals can meet each other but NEVER inside a facility. Once we're inside, we need to keep to ourselves -- just in case. Perception is everything.
> 
> I hope that helps with a little overview.


Thanks for all that info Becky. Thats very helpful. One of the benefits of living in an apartment in Boston is that Lily has been exposed to all different types of people-some with strollers, walkers, gloves on, etc. on a daily basis. She is pretty good with that. She has barked on occasion if a child rushes towards her-but only these certain kids that hang out by the dog park, fussing with the animals-its something I'm going to work on, however. 
As for the nails, her groomers uses one of those Peticures which really helps the sharpness of the nails, I find.

She does like to jump up also-I've never discouraged it as she's so small. Im 5'11'' so its easier to bend down and scoop her up or pet her.  I also love the enthusiasm. Are they on a leash for the entire test? I could teach her not to jump on the leash. Thankfully shes pretty reliable at "leave it". I saw a Victoria Principle show on it and it was so helpful.

I have a chronic illness and am not well enough to work full time, so when I feel well, I love to volunteer, and it would be great to do something that Lily would enjoy and can be involved in as well.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks for that link Sharlene. :angel:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

You are so welcome. Good luck.


----------



## Becky (Dec 19, 2008)

Meghan,
According to ITA's rules (and your organization's rules may be different), if you certify on a leash, you visit on a leash, but you can pick her up anytime you want to. Many people do that with small dogs - enter the facility on a leash, but maybe place the dog on someone's lap or on their bed (in the case of a nursing home). If you certify in your arms or on a dog bed (this is done by many with cats and really small dogs), then the dog may only visit that way - same with harnesses and/or halties - if you certify with it, you may only visit with it.

So - if you want the most flexibility, you should certify with her on a leash and have taught her to staff "off" - but that means you should do some training so she stays off when you need her to.

BTW - if you plan to let her sit on someone's lap, I would bring a little small blanket to place on their lap first. The people you visit will appreciate it.

Best of luck to you! I visited with my GSD for 8 years. She's gone now and I haven't had a dog certified but hope to soon. I miss it - it's a wonderful thing to do and means so much to those who had to go into a facility and give up their pet!!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey Meghan,

Go for it! and you don't need to take a prep class. like the other posts have said, you just need to do a little homework, and see which org. you want to go with. Delta and TDI are standouts, but a lot of local humane societys have programs too. Not sure if they insure the dogs if they pass an assessemtn, like TDI and Delta society does... I had a therapy dog, an anatolian, but he passed aways in Feb. I just decided which org. I wanted to go with, downloaded the assessment and worked on the training myself. For the most part it's standard good dog stuff.

I just took my 8 month old 1/2 hav pup, Ollie to an assessment, just to see how he'd do, and he passed the items I'd thought he'd bomb, and he growled at the friendly dog (bogger), it was an intact lab male... I've since gotten Ollie fixed... anyway I ramble. 

If you think she can pass the assessment, just call and see when the next one is and take her. there were ppl there at the TDI assessment I took Ollie to that didn't even know what the test items were. The assessment ranges in price but $30 or less (for TDI) depending if they are going to give you a CGC cert too.

good luck, I know you and Lily will do great.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

You live in a big city (I am in the exact opposite!) but with all my different locations, it was easiest for me to find where I wanted to go and then what program they went through. For example, when I moved to Los Angeles, the therapy group near me was one I wasn't certified with and the therapy group I was certified with (Delta) was about a 40 min ride. That really made me not want to go do therapy dog.

I would agree about the class but sometimes I think the class is more for the human. They can easily cause their dogs to fail being so darn nervous  It seems silly but you can see one end of the leash shaking!

I always lean to try it when you think you are ready and if you fail don't think of it as you guys failed, think of it as now you know what you need to work on. I think of everything like that and usually we pass. Dora failed the grooming section of Delta a few years ago but I decided to keep her anyway


----------

